# Digital Potty



## Anne (Jan 21, 2014)

Apparently this is for real.  I cannot even imagine what someone will come up with next. 

http://www.amazon.com/CTA-Digital-iPotty-Activity-Seat/dp/B00B3G8UGQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_i


However, some of the reviews are downright hilarious!!




http://www.amazon.com/CTA-Digital-i...UGQ/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?showViewpoints=1


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

:lofl:
The reviews are classic!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 21, 2014)

Do not, under any circumstances, miss the review titled "Walking Dead."  It's mandatory reading and questions on it it will be asked so prepare yourselves for a gutbuster. :lofl:

Thank you Anne.


----------

